# How often do you eat?



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

*How often do you eat?*​
every 1 - 2 hours 84.06%every 2 - 3 hours 9950.25%every 3 - 4 hours 7437.56%every 4 - 5 hours168.12%


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Seems everyone has a different opinion on this matter so would be interesting to see what everyone on the forum does.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

why 2 threads ? lol


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

its a poll


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

2.5 hrs as said in the othere post lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I try for every 3 hours but if I miss any meals I will try to compensate later to ensure I get my macros for the day.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> its a poll


sorry mate didnt notice.furry muff


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Every 2 hours


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

gymaddict1986 said:


> sorry mate didnt notice.*furry muff *


lol, just though would be interesting to see in a poll the results


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

whenever i can really, normally every 3 hours.


----------



## Black Caesar (Mar 24, 2011)

every 3 hours, it can be hard as I do shift work : (


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to add a "whenever / doesn't matter" to your poll.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> I try for every 3 hours but if I miss any meals I will try to compensate later to ensure I get my macros for the day.


But dude, what about the blood sugar spikes from eating a large meal later on and the lack of a stream of nutrients every 3 hours? You'll go catabolic if you wait any longer than 3 hours between meals tbh, so no point making up the macros later.

:tongue:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

bayman said:


> You need to add a "whenever / doesn't matter" to your poll.


I was just about to say that option should probably be added


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You guys must go mental if your watch breaks! How would you know when to eat?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

bayman said:


> You need to add a "whenever / doesn't matter" to your poll.


how do you edit a poll to add this in?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> how do you edit a poll to add this in?


Dunno sorry pal, never posted a poll, you might have to ask a mod.


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

I eat whenever I'm hungry, proper oldschool.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

bayman said:


> Dunno sorry pal, never posted a poll, you might have to ask a mod.


maybe the mod may just change it as a few guys want that bit added?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Whenever I want to, but works out at around every three hours. Don't really like big meals and find smaller ones easier for digestion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Between 5/7 and 10/12

I dont really eat during the day, then pig out at night om nom nom


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Every 2 hours and go shopping twice a week, lol


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to eat every 2 hours but it's getting a bit too expensive since I'm a student, so I'm gonna cut to every 3-4 hours


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

i dont find it matters much, im sure i'd see more gains if i had a 3 hour rota, but sometimes thats too hard. If im hungry i eat, if i have food near me i eat it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the question should be - when dont i eat


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

2.5


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

shaun220 said:


> I used to eat every 2 hours but it's getting a bit too expensive since I'm a student, so I'm gonna cut to every 3-4 hours


Wouldn't it still be the same amount of food though? Unless you're halving your food, which would seem odd if you wanted to gain muscle. You sure you're a student? :tongue:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Why did this thread come back to the top of the recent thread list, with no new post?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

i dunno but i had a massive BBQ with salad for lunch all meat so wont be eating again for a while  but spent 4 hours tidyin my garage to work it off


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> i dunno but i had a massive BBQ with salad for lunch all meat so wont be eating again for a while  but spent 4 hours tidyin my garage to work it off


i love garages they are great....it keeps my other half so busy and gives me peace and quiet!

4 hrs tidyin it? was it actually messy or is this a bloke thing i will never understand?! im not allowed in the garage.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Around 5 times a day


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Could range from evry to 2 to 5 hrs


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not often enough!

What i tend to do is have breakfast then nothing for ages then eat loads towards the end of the day, probably cause im usually at college in the day time then pig out when i get home


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Whenever I can be bothered, some days I eat more frequently but smaller meals and some days I eat only 4-5 larger meals. In any case I get the same macro's in each day.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Barker said:



> Not often enough!
> 
> What i tend to do is have breakfast then nothing for ages then eat loads towards the end of the day, probably cause im usually at college in the day time then pig out when i get home


Eat at college? I've eaten in some strange places... at college as soon as I get a 10 minute break (we have 2.5 hour long lessons so need a break in the middle) I scoff down 200g beef mince and 125ish g rice then boom back in class revitalised! Lol I sat down once in a stairwell to eat, eat on the bus all the time, but then why not, I'm not doing anything, may as well be productive.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

every 5 minutes


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

It doesn't actually matter, as long as you get enough protien/carbs/fats/calories in the day 8 times or once, makes no difference.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It doesn't actually matter, as long as you get enough protien/carbs/fats/calories in the day 8 times or once, makes no difference.


debatable!


----------



## pabz (Mar 28, 2011)

i eat every hour = 18 meals/snacks/shakes + 6 hours zzzz...........


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

a couple of cucumber or carrot sticks a day is all you need when bulking i believe


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Probably don't eat as often as I should, but my weight is slowly going down while the lifts are slowly going up. So ill stick to what i'm doing


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> debatable!


Not really.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I consume precisely:

28.733g of protein every 188 minutes,

31.043g of carbs every 172 minutes,

12.022g of fats every 190 minutes,

and drink exactly 5.49l of water within each 24 hour period.

I do this without fail because otherwise I cannot grow muscle, burn fat, or maintain good health.

I also post facetious nonsense posts at a rate of approximately one every few hours... reps for the first person who can point out my most recent one :thumbup1:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I consume precisely:
> 
> 28.733g of protein every 188 minutes,
> 
> ...


Err, this one? :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bayman said:


> Err, this one? :lol:


And we have a winner! Reps delivered


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Between 2 and 2and half hours


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My sensible answer is it varies - for meal meals are neither of equal size nor equally spaced, and I'll vary it according to convenience and activity.


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

time between meals can vary but i only eat when hungry .


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

BF200K said:


> I eat whenever I'm hungry, proper oldschool.


As above....Better to graze all day than set a number of specific meal times.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have to eat a little every 2 1/2 to 3 hours,as i am old and dieting LoL I am never off being hungry at moment,it just varies in how hungry i am.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

every 3 hours


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Every day without fail!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

if you include biltong at the moment every 10 -15 minutes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> if you include biltong at the moment every 10 -15 minutes


Did You say BITTY,NEED BITTY..?Breast milk hmmm

Just had chick breast/fresh chilli/w/meal pitta------feck i overdid chilli-- :cursing: :death: milk.milk...help!


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

The question is: When am i not eating?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i eat every 2.5 - 3 hrs

if i go longer than 4 hours without eating - esp any protein - i start crying my eyes out


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

more often than I have sex but less times than I w$nk a day :lol:


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

AlasTTTair said:


> But dude, what about the blood sugar spikes from eating a large meal later on and the lack of a stream of nutrients every 3 hours? You'll go catabolic if you wait any longer than 3 hours between meals tbh, so no point making up the macros later.
> 
> :tongue:


Catabolic after 3 hours? Really? I very much doubt that but I'm willing to be proven wrong with science!

I've read some interesting research debunking the myth about eating frequently to keep the metabolism fired up. It seems that unless the fasting period is really long, say a day or two, then leaving gaps 5 or 6 hours between meals won't affect the metabolism that much.

I for one can't really be bothered to make 6 or 7 meals a day, so stick to 3, with 5 or 6 hours between each meal


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Every 2 - 3 hours


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

3 - 4 hours


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Markyboy81 said:


> Catabolic after 3 hours? Really? I very much doubt that but I'm willing to be proven wrong with science!
> 
> I've read some interesting research debunking the myth about eating frequently to keep the metabolism fired up. It seems that unless the fasting period is really long, say a day or two, then leaving gaps 5 or 6 hours between meals won't affect the metabolism that much.
> 
> I for one can't really be bothered to make 6 or 7 meals a day, so stick to 3, with 5 or 6 hours between each meal


Lol , I take it you failed to spot the sarcasm in that post that u quoted.


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

I did it must've completely bypassed me that time! ????


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Whenever i want


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Every 3.5hrs


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

2 hours


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't know, just space my meals out based on hunger and around training on gym days


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Depends how big the prostitute i have in the freezer is....gotta rashion her,to much heat out there atm to hunt for more.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaining weight-4 Big meals a day High Carb 4-5 hours

Maintenance-3 big meals High Carb 5 hours

Cutting-5-6 Small meals low carb 2-3 hours

This works for me. Don't understand why people eat soo much food nowadays compared to classic bodybuilders. Some classic lifters claim to have only eaten 3 meals a day with great results


----------



## markj91 (Sep 18, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I consume precisely:
> 
> 28.733g of protein every 188 minutes,
> 
> ...


Oh dear


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Every 2 hours give or take


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm trying a once week refeed protocol starting from today.

Sun - Friday - Whenever really but I tend to not let hunger sit in.

Sat - Every 2 hours as I'm trying to get 1000g carbs / 8300Kcals in. Woke up today and started at 7:30am. Had my next meal 9:30am and now I'm waiting for 11:30am.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Never eat at set times but try not go over 3hrs without but as long as long as i hit my planned calories i'm happy.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

When I'm hungry.. Usually every 2/2.5 hours


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Currently changed to "once at lunchtime, then one epic eating session post workout" normally about 2300 calories between 8 and 10pm


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The soonest is 1.5hrs and longest is 3hrs.

I have a slow release protein before bed and then sip on bcaa though out the night.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I couldn't vote as the poll only has hrs and no minutes


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

3-4 times a day @ the mo.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

When I'm hungry, I don't force myself to eat.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

BigRichG said:


> Seems everyone has a different opinion on this matter so would be interesting to see what everyone on the forum does.


I eat every 3 hours. Which poll option should I tick, the second or third one?


----------



## vader (Oct 8, 2013)

8 times a day 2.5-3 hours split, as for shift work or a struggle to physically eat, i just add instant oats to protein and drink my macros if i'm busy at work


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I work min 10 hours and alot of the time 12-15 hours a day I manage to cram meal in every 3-4 hours, then loadddddsa stuff pre intra and during workout,


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

7 meals a day, i was having 6 but i increased it to 7 to have a big meal one hour after my PWO Shake


----------



## Beastwithin81 (Sep 27, 2013)

7 meals a day for me, eating every 2.5 hrs.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

N9thing but black coffee until around 12:30, then a high fat high protein zero carb meal, train at 17:00 then a huge high carb high protein meal when i get home so usually twice a day, with the odd bit of peanut butter or some nuts mid afternoon.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I train full body 3/week in the evenings, so the days after training I eat 4-5 times and the other days 3 times. Protein drinks after training don't count tho - coz they're drinks


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BF200K said:


> I eat whenever I'm hungry, proper oldschool.


THIS


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

The body know best, so I listen to it. Sometimes I will be hungry every hour and a half. And sometimes it could be 4 hours. I find the key is to just make sure your not hungry, if you force it down then you will get fat, if you are hungry pretty often then you are more than likely to loose weight.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

as mentioned before....whenever my body tells me to eat....that hunger feeling


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jord222 said:


> N9thing but black coffee until around 12:30, then a high fat high protein zero carb meal, train at 17:00 then a huge high carb high protein meal when i get home so usually twice a day, with the odd bit of peanut butter or some nuts mid afternoon.


This is pretty much my cutting diet sadly starting soon again


----------

